# New Submission Judo Bjj School In Wa



## tapoutapout (Jan 13, 2003)

TAPOUT WRESTLING & SUBMISSION SCHOOL just opened last week in Kent,Wa.  We have submission wrestling, BJJ white belt and advanced, Judo, and a NHB submission fighting class. please check out our site: www.tapout-wrestling.com . FREE CLASSES for a limited time this month. Come and train, watch, or just look around to see our facility. We are new so if you have any suggestions while at the site or would like to request some classes we do not yet have, let us know!
kurt thompson is the manager: CELL-253-261-5668 or 253-520-TAPP. Also, we are currently searching for a part-time INSTRUCTOR. COME CHECK US OUT!


----------



## J-kid (Jan 13, 2003)

Are you going to start any striking classes.


----------



## Angus (Jan 14, 2003)

Are you (or the instructor) a blue belt? If so, how can you promote anyone to the "advanced" if you're the same level?


----------



## tapoutapout (Jan 15, 2003)

Nope! i am just a lowly white belt. My instructor is a black belt in Sambo and Judo and a purple belt in BJJ. There are only 5 belts in BJJ: white, blue, purple, brown and black.....it takes years to get from one to the next ( unlike practically every other martial art )so belt testing is not a great concern. we may eventually get a black belt anyway.
striking is coming soon! either Muay Thai instuctor or a fighter who has experience in MMA will be teaching. the main thing is for you to REALLY be good at submissions first. you can always take a striker to the ground if you know submissions well. if you do not and it goes to the ground, you will be S.O.L.!


----------



## Angus (Jan 15, 2003)

I understand the belt system, etc, in bjj, i was simply asking what the head instructor of the school is. Is he the purple belt?


----------



## tapoutapout (Jan 16, 2003)

yes, as stated before, the instructor at tapout has a black in sambo and judo and a purple in BJJ. personally, i have learned more from him during the last year than i did from my first 2 years under a blackbelt. reason: the black belt spoke little if almost no english, was late or blew off classes quite alot, never wanted to spar ....just watched , and also he seemed to limit his techiques to the most basic as if not wanting to give away "brazilian secret techniques" ....of course this is my experience and others may have had a better experience with their Brazilian black belt.


----------



## Infight (Feb 13, 2003)

HAHA!

     I believe in you, many guys from here (Brazil) goes to america and many place in the world and dont teach anything, just watch his students fighting.
     Come to train in Brazil, youll see a lot of diference in your training, much better then train with a purple belt(haha) there, of course, just if you can come here, if not, go Florida, and train in Infight US, the guys there is a Black Belt and speaks english, and fight in MMA too, pratice sometimes with Brazilian Top Team

     Brown Belt Infight Jiu-Jitsu ( we dunno say Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu because we are in Brazil, duh!)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

